# Set up Macbook to netgear WGR614v2 HELP PLEASE!!!!!!



## themommybird (Jul 10, 2006)

I am a windows user.  I purchased a new Macbook for my daughter to take to college.  I have a HP desk top, and 3 windows notebooks.  The notebooks are all connected to the internet wirelessly using a Netgear WGR614v2 54 Mbps router.  My daughter is currently working at a summercamp, so I am being a good mom and trying to set up her computer.  When she comes home she will only be home for 2 days befor going off to college.  The problem is how do I set it up for the internet???  The apple store where I purchased the Macbook  said it should recognize the router, but it does not.  Please help me.  I am pulling my hair out.  Please also be patient with me because I do not understand the operating system yet.  My 11 year old son had to show me how to turn on and off the Macbook.


----------



## billbaloney (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh my god, college!  Well, at her college they'll have an IT department that will help her get online and give her all kinds of good materials on setting up her email account and whatnot.

In the meantime, a few things to consider.

1. Is your wireless network encrypted -- did you ever need a password to connect the three Windows laptops?  (Do you remember the password?)

2. The menu that shows the wireless networks available is called in Apple-speak the "Airport menu", and is located in the upper right corner.  It looks like a series of waves emanating from a point on the bottom of the icon.  If you click on it, you should see something like this, which lists any networks the wireless card can find.  Do you see your network listed there?


----------



## jhd (Jul 10, 2006)

Are you using 64bit WEP encryption on your router?
When i made the switch from PC to Mac i had difficulty setting it up to use the internet until i discovered that i needed to put a "$" infront of my 64bit WEP password.

To find out if you are using 64bit WEP encryption and to find the password if you are...
Login to the router using the address http://192.168.0.1 on one of your PCs.  (the default userid and password is: admin, password) Click on the wireless settings link. I can't tell you exactly what to look for from this point as my router is a slightly different netgear model, but you're looking for a 64bit WEP encryption key - it will be 10 characters long e.g. A945A5577B Take a note of it.

On you Macbook at the top right, next to the speaker symbol you should see a symbol that looks like a triange (or wedge from trivial pursuit). Click on it. You should see the name of your wireless network. Select it. In the box that appears select 'wireless password'. Type in the WEP key from your router with a "$" at the beginning e.g. $A945A5577B

I hope this helps.


----------

